# Татуировка



## Şafak

Добре рано всем

Читала статью про этносы на Филиппинах. Нашла это в описании этнической группы "атта".
Я правильно понимаю, что "татуировку не употребляют" это что-то, что не существует в русском языке. "Носить татуировку" гораздо более употребительный вариант. Верно?

_Ремёсла — плетение из бамбука, ротанга (пальма-лиана), изготовление одежды из луба, украшений из природных материалов. Традиционная одежда — узкая набедренная повязка у мужчин, и несшитая юбка у женщин. Украшения — ручные и ножные браслеты из ротанга, кабаньих клыков, гребни из бамбука, серьги. Волосы стригут, иногда бреют, зубы чернят и подпиливают, кожу намазывают жиром и золой, *татуировку не употребляют.*_

С уважением,
Жаннет, Жанет, Джанат, Жанна, Джан


----------



## MIDAV

Если бы я редактировал эту статью, я бы заменил эти слова на *татуировки не делают*.

Мне в принципе не очень нравится глагол _употреблять_, в любых контекстах. Если бы там было _татуировку не применяют_, я бы пропустил вообще без внимания.


----------



## Şafak

Согласна. Употреблять у меня ассоциируется с выражениями "употреблять мат" и "употреблять алкоголь". Если бы там было "водку не употребляет", я бы тоже пропустила без внимания. 



Пойду исправлять статью.


----------



## Awwal12

"Употреблять" имеет основные значения вида "потреблять внутрь", "использовать как инструмент или материал в работе" или "использовать в речи". "Татуировка" со всеми этими значениями не соотносится.


----------



## MIDAV

Jennifer Weiss said:


> "Носить татуировку" гораздо более употребительный вариант. Верно?


Описывая человека, имеющего татуировку, я бы не стал говорить _он носит татуировку_.

Мои варианты:
_- Он (ходит) с татуировками
- У него (есть) татуировки_
- О_н сделал/набил себе татуировку - _в речи о настоящем (раз он ее сделал, то она и сейчас на нем)


----------



## Şafak

MIDAV said:


> Описывая человека, имеющего татуировку, я бы не стал говорить _он носит татуировку_.
> 
> Мои варианты:
> _- Он (ходит) с татуировками
> - У него (есть) татуировки_
> - О_н сделал/набил себе татуировку - _в речи о настоящем (раз он ее сделал, то она и сейчас на нем)


Да, вы правы. Признаю.


----------



## Vovan

Я бы сказал: смотря какую татуировку. Смываемую вполне _носят_. Особенно если из раза в раз делают одну и ту же татуировку. Как бы то ни было, "носить татуировку" - ходовое выражение:
_Если человек носит татуировку льва, то считается что он получает часть качеств, которыми обладает лев например: королевскую власть, победу, мужество, гордость, благородство, хитрость, силу, смелость, справедливость и закон. _​(Источник: Интернет.)​Между тем в исходном примере как раз более или менее подобное имеется в виду.


----------



## Vovan

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Волосы стригут, иногда бреют, зубы чернят и подпиливают, кожу намазывают жиром и золой, *татуировку не употребляют.*


Здесь же я бы написал "татуировку не наносят".


----------



## Şafak

Я очень ведомая. Теперь согласна с вами.


----------



## angry_ravioli

Употреблять мат - немного странно для меня, я бы сказал "употреблять матерные слова". А матом обычно только ругаются


----------



## Rosett

angry_ravioli said:


> Употреблять мат - немного странно для меня, я бы сказал "употреблять матерные слова". А матом обычно только ругаются


«Употребление мата» - это официальная административная статья, так как с «ругаться» эта конструкция невозможна.


----------



## Rosett

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Я очень ведомая.


Вы что хотели сказать?
В статье «... татуировку не употребляют» звучит совершенно нормально в заданном контексте.


----------



## Şafak

Rosett said:


> Вы что хотели сказать?
> В статье «... татуировку не употребляют» звучит совершенно нормально в заданном контексте.


Я хотела сказать то, что сказала.

Для меня это не звучит «совершенно нормально». Для некоторых других пользователей тоже.


----------



## Rosett

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Я хотела сказать то, что сказала.





Jennifer Weiss said:


> Я очень ведомая


Ну вот эту фразу я не очень понимаю, например, и могу только догадываться, что вы хотели сказать.


----------



## Şafak

Смысл был в том, что я задала вопрос. Мне дают ответ "А", я с ним полностью согласилась. Потом мне дают ответ "Б", который чуть-чуть отличается от "А", но я уже переобулась и с ним согласилась. Потом мне дают ответ "С", с которым я точно так же успешно переобулась и согласилась, поэтому назвала себя в шутку ведомой.


----------



## Rosett

Jennifer Weiss said:


> поэтому назвала себя в шутку ведомой.


Так не говорят, особенно, в сочетании с «очень».

ведомый
*I* вед`омый
м._ разг._
Тот, кто следует за ведущим [ведущий I 1.].
*II* вед`омый
прил.
Следующий за ведущим [ведущий II 1.] (_обычно о самолёте_).


ведомый
*I* в`едомый

уст.

known
*II* вед`омый
1) прич. _и_ _прил._ driven ['drɪ-]
ведомая шестерня — driven pinion
ведомый дисковод информ. — slave drive
2) м. _как_ _сущ. авиа_ supporting aircraft; (_о пилоте_)second wingman
вылететь с двумя ведомыми — take off with two supporting aircraft [with two partners]

Но в шутку вы могли бы сказать, например: «Я на всё согласная», с учётом смысла, который вы хотели вложить.


Jennifer Weiss said:


> Мне дают ответ "А", я с ним полностью согласилась. Потом мне дают ответ "Б", который чуть-чуть отличается от "А", но я уже переобулась и с ним согласилась. Потом мне дают ответ "С", с которым я точно так же успешно переобулась и согласилась


----------



## Şafak

Вон то первое значение подходит под смысл, который я вложила в слово. Я не могу сейчас сказать, что я полностью поддерживаю свой русский язык в сообщение #9, но я не вижу ничего критического.


----------

